# For those with (oriental) fire bellied toads...



## Sgt. Pepper (Jan 2, 2010)

First of all hello and happy 2010 
i'm thinking of getting a couple of these guys (but i've never kept amphibians before - lizards, fish, mammals and birds is all)

i've seens lots of different info on them, so i'd like to see what set ups work for everyone!
50/50 land/water, mostly land, mostly aquatic...
Can i please see pictures of your personal set ups?


Thanks so much 

Peppy : victory:


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

This is our 50/50 set up with real plants.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my basic setup using cork bark, fake plants, and large cobbles in a 24x12, total cost including tank was around 40.00


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

I really love your set up Morwenna. Personally don't agree with mostly aquatic as they don't require too much water - just enough to float in.


----------



## toadtoad (Aug 23, 2009)

My set up is mostly land, with a large ceramic dog bowl filled with water and a few pebbles. Mine spend more of their time climbing up and around the plants and things than in the water


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

my set up is 2/3rds water but there is bark and stone in the water so techincally there is a bit more land that they use


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine is roughly 50/50, but the 'land' is a composite of large pebbles, flint and driftwood, heaped up with gravel and now covered with a thick layer of java moss. FBTs are amazingly adaptable; I've seen them kept in anything from totally aquatic with just weed and cork bark rafts to emerge on, to 'woodland-style' terraria with a large water bowl. I prefer to give them the choice, and I've noticed that they tend to spend most of the day in the water, and to spend more time exploring the land area at night. The main reason I went for this particular version is their INCREDIBLE talent for dragging water and/or soil EVERYWHERE- I have no accessible soil, and water just drains back. I use bog plants (Anubias etc) as they don't mind having their roots in the water and their leaves emersed, and the java moss is going mad because the toads regularly water it!:lol2:


----------



## Ian M (Jun 4, 2009)

*No pics but....*

Sorry, just have a cameraphone at the moment and it doesn't take good shots thru glass. 

I've had fbt's for almost a year now, and am convinced they need a proper aquatic area that allows them to swim etc, The best solution, after experimenting with various systems that usually resuled in filthy water and dead crickets was to use the "rainforest rapids" insert .....

Vivarium Waterfalls from The Fish and Pet Pad

....this is basically a shaped foam insert with space for a pump and the whole think becomes a live filter, water is drawn from underneath and pumped back down a trickling stream. Causes no hassle and the pump never clogs because nothing makes it through other than water. It is designed for a 2ft x 1ft x 15 inches tank but fits an exo terra 60/45/45 fine, and being too small for the tank this means that there is a gap at the front but this is basically lined with gravel at the base and is their aquatic section. 

It can be trimmed and used in a 45/45/45 exo as I'm currently doing for my FBTs. They aren't cheap. I was lucky my local shop had 2 in which had been there ages so he did them cheaper. However they are well worth the saving on aggro. With a nice white light from above and lots of moss and plants they can look really good too, and don't look anywhere near as purple as the photo by the way.

In the next few weeksI will probably have one up for sale complete with its exo 60, once my current shifting round is done.


----------

